# -More Quality Burr Oakers-



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I hit up Burr Oak Lake again yesterday afternoon. And had to leave the lake by 8:15 P.M. because the guy I took with me said he had to be back home by 10:00 P.M.. (Long story. But let's just say he's had legal problems. LOL!) Best of all... He didn't tell me until we got to the lake!!!

Well anyway - We caught a pretty decent bag of bass, for fishing mid-day through mid-evening only. We caught a mess of them both under and in the 12 to 15-inch slot length. And we managed to get some nice quality over 15-inchers. And one bonus 3-pound channel cat hit my Chatterbait.

The fish hit soft plastic worms and crankbaits in muddy water less than 8ft. deep. I deep cranked and drug a football jig out deep in clearer water for about an hour and didn't get bit. 

The lake was up about a foot Thursday. And it was pretty muddied up. The dock at Launch Ramp-1 was floated up pretty high.


----------



## Certified106 (Mar 17, 2014)

Very Nice Bass!! I keep telling my wife I want to make it up to Burr Oak and try for a big one. I'm glad to hear there is a slot limit up there which looks like it's allowing for some larger fish.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I was talking to a wildlife officer a few years ago who was doing some electro shocking at Burr Oak, and He said that there was few Bass in the Lake that would Smash the current state record, He said He had personally saw them


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice catch - looks like you had a lot of fun. Yeah there are some monsters in there. I haven't fished the lake for about 6 years but my father n law fishes it just about every year early in the spring. He has caught a lot of nice fish out of the lake.


----------



## bgbsshntr (Jul 31, 2014)

I am headed there in three weeks and have never been. I have a club tourney and we can only weigh in over 15" because of our bylaws. I will heed your advice, because I hear you are the man at Burr Oak.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

bgbsshntr said:


> I am headed there in three weeks and have never been. I have a club tourney and we can only weigh in over 15" because of our bylaws. I will heed your advice, because I hear you are the man at Burr Oak.


For what it's worth. I think it much easier catching active fish than finding them. That being said. I've been covering water down there pretty quickly until I get a sign from the fish. 
I suggest going to extremes on this lake during the Summer pattern. If you're not gettin' bit out on the main lake in the deep water where the water is clear. Then you'll need to move to a completely different area where the water is muddy. 
Again, I suggest going either from shallow muddy water with no real Summertime deep drop-offs. To deep clear-water shelves and drops. Or starting deep out in the main lake, then fire the motor up and move to a completely different looking area. I normally start deep this time of year.


----------



## bgbsshntr (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you for the advice. I will post what happens, and how. Wish me luck, hope I can get on a pattern quick.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Never have fished the lake but a buddy claims to have caught an 8# out of there. Very nice pics and catch, good job.


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

I know a guy that caught an 8# 8 ounce bass from Burr Oak. It was *THE* certified state record bass at the time.


----------

